# Fence Aggression



## Rrangel97 (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi everyone! I don’t know if this was the correct place to post this. The neighbors behind us WILL NOT bring their dogs inside. Their dogs are always barking at the dogs around them and every time I let my dog out or even go outside they literally attack the fence. My neighbors are not the type of people you can just go talk to and other neighbors have already put in complaints about it.
I’ve had my dog since he was 8 weeks old and he’s never cared about these dogs until recently. Recently he’s been attacking the fence as well when they are out there. He’s very obedient except when he’s attacking the fence, he won’t listen. I’ve been taking him outside on a leash. 
I also take my dog to the dog park often to socialize and he does great! But also, when I’m on a walk with him and he sees another dog approaching he wants to “take them on.” I have him sit and wait until they pass which normally helps but now he’s been lunging. 
I wouldn’t say he’s necessarily aggressive towards other dogs, it’s just in those two scenarios. He has been through a basic training class in case anyone wanted to know. This issue is just getting tough for me to deal with because my husband works about 60 hrs a week and I’m 7 months pregnant. Any advice on how to handle this is much appreciated!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

This happened with my puppy too! She never did anything but look at them, until one day she barked back...I nipped that in the bud with a harsh correction, and she went back to looking quietly...until she went up to the fence to say hi and the nasty little jack Russell terrier next door bit her on the nose! Now she wants to kill him...not sure I blame her! 

That being said, I've put up a barrier, though our fence is a solid wood privacy fence, she can still see them through knot holes and cracks between the boards, a tarp is now stapled to the fence so the dogs can no longer see each other and it's helped a lot! Maybe try something similar?


----------



## Rrangel97 (Mar 10, 2018)

Yeah I really can’t blame my dog either for get so aggressive towards them! They are very loud and annoying. 
That actually may help. I was thinking of a barrier but wasn’t sure what to put there. I’m desperate so I definitely will try it!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I've had the same problem and taking away their line of sight does help. Working on obedience will too and should be part of the solution. Mine will occasionally begin to get ramped up, however they're easily called away leaving the neighbors and their dog the only ones making any noise.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

A tall privacy fence was what came to my mind also. My parents have a white vinyl one, and I don't think there are many ****** you can see through. Kind of pricey if you have a large area to fence, but they are durable and easy to maintain, I think.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I have the same situation....3 dogs that work the other side of the fence line....and mine used to eagerly join in...all that barrier aggression/frustration crap....it was crazy.

Reality of the situation dictated that I wasn't about to ask my neighbors to change their situation or expect them to change....so I just used it as a training environment. 

Started off on a 6 foot lead....working basic obedience far away from the fence and slowly getting closer each day to the barking fence "tough" dogs on the other side. A fair amount of corrections with the prong as well as praise and reward when she got it proper. I also incorporated play sessions during this training as well...tug...short distance fetch...etc. We evolved to a long line....same basic obedience and play routine......focused heels with me between the dogs and fence....until we could walk next to the fence...with my dog keeping her crap together.

The three things that iced the deal...was long down/stays...getting closer and closer to the fence as progress was made....I always downed her with her tennis ball....seemed like a security blanket of sorts or a diversion. Next...was teaching a call off the fence....I'd let her engage at the fence..for a few seconds ....issue a recall...in the beginning....I reeled her in on the long line...and then she figured it out. The last thing that helped was really upping the intensity of our play sessions when the "cheering section" on the other side of the fence would be going off.

It all took some time....slow progress.....and a real test of my patience. Today....when the other dogs come charging out to the fence....I allow my dog to engage....and one of two things will happen....either I call her off and she recalls....or she will self correct in short order and come to me giving me her engagement......which I never squander.

SuperG


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

SuperG said:


> I have the same situation....3 dogs that work the other side of the fence line....and mine used to eagerly join in...all that barrier aggression/frustration crap....it was crazy.
> 
> Reality of the situation dictated that I wasn't about to ask my neighbors to change their situation or expect them to change....so I just used it as a training environment.
> 
> ...


Love this story for several reasons, not the least of which are the fond memories it invoked of my previous dog! I moved from the country to the big city with my dog who had never been on a leash in her life, and had to train her to behave well with all the new distractions a city has to offer. It took a few months to do, but one of my favorite places to walk while training was a very large yard with an open chain link fence and 3 or 4 large dogs who would go nuts at us as we passed. It took my dog a little over a month to learn to "mostly" ignore them and keep walking without reacting. Then we started doing obedience drills there with these dogs barking and snarling at the fence. After a couple months of that my dog was bullet proof, she could and did go everywhere with me, and never once had a problem focusing on me instead of any distraction! 

That being said, I also love the fact that you let your dog be a dog too...let her engage these idiot dogs briefly before recalling or self-regulating. To me that shows how very well you understand dogs! Great example, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rrangel97 (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank everyone for your advice! I’m definitely going to try the barrier and long rope with obedience training. I will try my best to update you all as well


----------

